# Losing your first cube



## IcyBlade (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm just wondering, how many of you have lost a cube before? Like in school or at a comp? And how did you deal with it? I just lost my Fangshi v2 at school somewhere, if its even there.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 16, 2013)

I lost my best square-1 at US nats (the one time I went). I dealt with it by buying another one to fill the void. And 3 years later, I found out I didn't lose it at the comp but it was under my carseat the entire time.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes and no. Not at school or comp but I've misplaced cubes in the house. And when that happens, I can't rest until it's found.

... And if I find it, I tell you the truth, I am happier about that one cube than about the ninety-nine that I did not lose.


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 16, 2013)

Well my second speedcube, a white Zhanchi (probably knockoff, my uncle randomly bought it for me in some stationery shop). It was fricking smooth but I had no real lube. So my friend brought his tube of Lubix to school and we were going to put some in after last block. So last block I went and found him and realized my cube was missing.

Long story short, I had left it in my desk 3rd block and my Civics teacher had found it and kept it on his desk, but for last block another teacher had the classroom. Turns out the school i.d.i.o.t was in that class, saw a cube, grabbed it, "broke" it (popped it), and got scared and dumped the whole thing in the trash except the core.

The thing that made me mad was that when I went back to see if my teacher had found it, the other teacher mentioned she saw the guy with a cube but she didn't mention that the pieces were in the trash. I could probably have just put it back together.

But it turned out okay because after about a month of "legal action" I got 15 dollars from him and bought a Fangshi.


----------



## KongShou (Oct 16, 2013)

I lost my first Zhanchi on a plane


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 16, 2013)

I lost my first Rubik's brand cube. The only reason I cared was because YCDTRC was a few weeks later, and my team had to get another :/


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 16, 2013)

You did YCDTRC too?
What team were you on?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 16, 2013)

Some butt at my school stole my Fangcun. I nearly got a sub 20 avg with it. But he stole it. Now I am stuck with a weirdout Zhanchi


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 16, 2013)

Make him give it back? lol


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 17, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> You did YCDTRC too?
> What team were you on?



River Hill. Got beat by damn TJ for the past three years :/
DARN YOU ELI


----------



## slinky773 (Oct 17, 2013)

Someone stole my Weilong at orchestra rehearsal.

GODDAM-


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 17, 2013)

Ninja Storm said:


> River Hill. Got beat by damn TJ for the past three years :/
> DARN YOU ELI



HAHAHAHA I go to TJ, freshman this year.
I know Eli too.

Owait holy crap I saw you 2 years ago. You were "fast dude". I remember you had a Zhanchi Silk and you beat my friend. You avg'ed like 15 back then.

You guys won the prelims that year too.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Oct 17, 2013)

Someone stole my wellness ball at new albany 2013
kind of filled void by buying some OH cubes (mini zhanchis and fangshi illusion)


----------



## Lchu613 (Oct 17, 2013)

Why didn't you fill the void by buying a void cube?


----------



## Riley (Oct 17, 2013)

I have my first cube. It's a Rubik's Brand. Lars Petrus was the person to solve it. Unfortunately, I replaced the stickers a long time ago .


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 17, 2013)

Lchu613 said:


> HAHAHAHA I go to TJ, freshman this year.
> I know Eli too.
> 
> Owait holy crap I saw you 2 years ago. You were "fast dude". I remember you had a Zhanchi Silk and you beat my friend. You avg'ed like 15 back then.
> ...



And I've only improved four seconds since 

I still use that Silk as my main.


----------



## tx789 (Oct 17, 2013)

I once lost the keychain cube I got for free at nz champs 2010. At a gala thing I think. I got for my birthday a few months before. So I still have one. They're s***** anyway so it doesn't matter.


----------



## qwr (Dec 19, 2020)

I think I left my very first cube I ever owned, Rubik's brand, at a parent's friend's house. It didn't turn well and I tried multiple times taking it apart and spraying B'laster silicone spray all over the pieces which just made the pieces kinda sticky. Also the stickers were peeling so badly that I bought Cubesmith stickers as a replacement. I didn't even do that many solves on it but still I want it back for the memories. I should still have some Cubesmith stickers sets lying around somewhere at home but I can't find them either. Young me was so absent minded and constantly lost things.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 19, 2020)

qwr said:


> I think I left my very first cube I ever owned, Rubik's brand, at a parent's friend's house. It didn't turn well and I tried multiple times taking it apart and spraying B'laster silicone spray all over the pieces which just made the pieces kinda sticky. Also the stickers were peeling so badly that I bought Cubesmith stickers as a replacement. I didn't even do that many solves on it but still I want it back for the memories. I should still have some Cubesmith stickers sets lying around somewhere at home but I can't find them either. Young me was so absent minded and constantly lost things.


7 year bump, but nice. I managed to lose one edge of my first speedcube in a pile of leaves, a friend of mine found it, then threw it in the trash before informing me.


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> 7 year bump, but nice.


human error is eternal


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 20, 2020)

I'll play the bump game! My first cube was a Rubik's brand that I used a Dremel on for the edges + corners and lubed with Traxxas circa 2008. I left it at my mom's house after finding better cubes many years ago. She casually solved it a few times and put in storage. I thought it was lost but I recently found it in the basement in storage!


----------



## PetrusQuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah...
My first cube was a trash dollar store kind, it was really clunky, light and experienced frequent lock ups. Nevertheless I learned how to solve half of the cube with it.
I forgot about cubing for a while until Christmas, when I got a Rubik’s Brand, which I learnt to solve the cube completely with. The dollar store cube was disassembled at the time... And I was assembling it (painstakingly), when it fell apart EVERYWHERE onto the carpet floor. 
I was like, hey I have a better cube now and I can’t be bothered to do this all over again. So I threw it away. RIp


----------



## qwr (Dec 20, 2020)

I should ask my parents to ask their friends if they have a Rubik's Cube that could be mine. The chances of finding it are slim though. I don't even remember the parent's friend name because I didnt pay attention to the name and just went along when my parents had their dinner party with their friends.
It might be at my cousin's house too. Many years ago he and I would have "Cube Meetings" where we would discuss our puzzles. I can't remember more than that. He had a Mirror blocks cube which I always wanted and a Rubik's Icon Cube which is a stickermod with grayscale stickers. I don't think he cares about twisty puzzles now.

Actually I lost more cubes when I hastily moved out of my apartment when the pandemic meant everyone took classes online instead of on campus. I lost a Meilong, Kylin v2, Cross X-cube, and rediminx. I found my mains like my GTS2M so those were taken home. The one I care the most about was the X cube because that was a Secret Santa gift from a friend. However I think they were in a box in the apartment lounge so someone else has them in storage and can make good use of them.


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 20, 2020)

I have never lost a cube but broken many tho


----------



## A Slice of M (Dec 20, 2020)

ok i thought this thread was old


----------



## rubik2005 (Dec 20, 2020)

The GAN SM wasn't my first cube, but it was the one I appreciated the most. I had so many good memories with it, including the time when I met my first cubing friend at school, and using that cube at my 1st competition. I really enjoyed it. Then I went to comp one day (the last one I've been to), and I pulled out some of my collection (which obviously caught the attention of some). My family went to go get lunch, and then I went on to compete for some event like pyraminx or 2x2. When I came back, I looked for the SM in order to practice for round 2. And I looked, and I looked, but it was lost. To me, it was too much of a coincidence that it got lost right after my family left and after I wasn't guarding my cubes. I ended up trading a 9x9 and a mirror for like a GAN Air S which I didn't quite like, but it was the only thing I had back then to compete. I still have it (stored in my drawer), but I still miss my SM .


----------



## GAN CUBER (Dec 20, 2020)

Im very ANGRY on the person who stole it


----------



## RiceMan_ (Dec 20, 2020)

I lost my GTS3M like 2 times, the first time it was under my bed and the second time it was under my sofa.


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 20, 2020)

rubik2005 said:


> The GAN SM wasn't my first cube, but it was the one I appreciated the most. I had so many good memories with it, including the time when I met my first cubing friend at school, and using that cube at my 1st competition. I really enjoyed it. Then I went to comp one day (the last one I've been to), and I pulled out some of my collection (which obviously caught the attention of some). My family went to go get lunch, and then I went on to compete for some event like pyraminx or 2x2. When I came back, I looked for the SM in order to practice for round 2. And I looked, and I looked, but it was lost. To me, it was too much of a coincidence that it got lost right after my family left and after I wasn't guarding my cubes. I ended up trading a 9x9 and a mirror for like a GAN Air S which I didn't quite like, but it was the only thing I had back then to compete. I still have it (stored in my drawer), but I still miss my SM .


That's really annoying. It must have been one of the 1% of the cubing population that aren't honest people


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Jam88 said:


> That's really annoying. It must have been one of the 1% of the cubing population that aren't honest people


Look at cubemania, it will become clear that more than 1% of the cubing community is dishonest.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 20, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> Look at cubemania, it will become clear that more than 1% of the cubing community is dishonest.


cubemania has become chaos, with anarchy everywhere, no rules. And because of this SOMEHOW people get negative times on the site, they must have severely exploited it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 20, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> cubemania has become chaos, with anarchy everywhere, no rules. And because of this SOMEHOW people get negative times on the site, they must have severely exploited it.


just type in times, you can put negatives.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 20, 2020)

DNF_Cuber said:


> just type in times, you can put negatives.


oh wow lol, that should not be possible..


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 21, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> oh wow lol, that should not be possible..


chill out, it's completely possible. they just have to time travel and solve the cube before scrambling


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 21, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> chill out, it's completely possible. they just have to time travel and solve the cube before scrambling


*visible confusion*


----------

